# 01/29 SmackDown Discussion Thread: You shook, Ronnie?



## Donnie

I know I'm going to sound like the guy who normally has this God awful name, but can AJ PLEASE get the fuck away from Bryan and the WWE title picture, and do something new and fresh. I'll take the Orton feud in a fucking heartbeat, if it means he gets away from bullshit and gets to do something new.


----------



## Gurryman

I'd say out of anyone from the Rumble, Nakamura's got the most from the event. Not only did he end RuRu's title run making him look like a total chump, but he eliminated Kurt Angle from the Rumble. I'm hoping they give him a decent storyline. I feel like they milked all that they can out of Rusev/Nakamura.


----------



## shadows123

Ace said:


> I know I'm going to sound like the guy who normally has this God awful name, but can AJ PLEASE get the fuck away from Bryan and the WWE title picture, and do something new and fresh. I'll take the Orton feud in a fucking heartbeat, if it means he gets away from bullshit and gets to do something new.


Probably not...Now that he got screwed, you know this feud aint over :lol..

Plus they`ve only had 3 matches so far..Road Dogg`s booking of AJ defines that a feud involves 4 matches with all 4 having fuck finishes and both opponents looking worse off at the end of it.. :trolldog


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Ace said:


> I know I'm going to sound like the guy who normally has this God awful name, but can AJ PLEASE get the fuck away from Bryan and the WWE title picture, and do something new and fresh. I'll take the Orton feud in a fucking heartbeat, if it means he gets away from bullshit and gets to do something new.


AJ/Orton feud would be great for Mania. Maybe we get Bryan vs. Mysterio at Mania for the WWE Title? Rey feels like the only big name babyface worthy of a title shot on the big stage right now unless I'm blanking on someone major. Mustafa Ali isn't at that level yet and I can't see Rusev or Jeff Hardy in that position. Maybe Joe could go face, or at least tweener?


----------



## Donnie

Rookie of the Year said:


> AJ/Orton feud would be great for Mania. Maybe we get Bryan vs. Mysterio at Mania for the WWE Title? Rey feels like the only big name babyface worthy of a title shot on the big stage right now unless I'm blanking on someone major. Mustafa Ali isn't at that level yet and I can't see Rusev or Jeff Hardy in that position. Maybe Joe could go face, or at least tweener?


Bryan vs Rey :banderas

I really can't pick who it'll be.


----------



## Ace

Ace said:


> I know I'm going to sound like the guy who normally has this God awful name, but can AJ PLEASE get the fuck away from Bryan and the WWE title picture, and do something new and fresh. I'll take the Orton feud in a fucking heartbeat, if it means he gets away from bullshit and gets to do something new.


 LMAO we're on the same page.

Whatever it is, it will probably suck because WWE likes to fuck with every AJ feud since he's turned babyface.


----------



## Donnie

Donnie said:


> LMAO we're on the same page.
> 
> Whatever it is, it will probably suck because WWE likes to fuck with every AJ feud since he's turned babyface.


Don't ever tell anyone about this :mj2 

Yeah, this "AJ needs fuckery" shit can go die in a fucking hole. 

One feud, one match, clean finish. All I'm asking.


----------



## Dolorian

Looking forward to this episode and in particular to the fallout on the women's division. The Queen will rise...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089749074654388230


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Now that Asuka's wiped the stench off from being called a paper champion, it will be great to see what's next for her.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Donnie said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm going to sound like the guy who normally has this God awful name, but can AJ PLEASE get the fuck away from Bryan and the WWE title picture, and do something new and fresh. I'll take the Orton feud in a fucking heartbeat, if it means he gets away from bullshit and gets to do something new.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO we're on the same page.
> 
> Whatever it is, it will probably suck because WWE likes to fuck with every AJ feud since he's turned babyface.
Click to expand...

The feud with Bryan will continue, DQ or double countout at Elimination Chanber, then maybe FINALLY it can end with a clean finish at Fastlane. Every AJ feud needs multiple match fuckery. Fuck knows why.


----------



## Dolorian

SayWhatAgain! said:


> The feud with Bryan will continue, DQ or double countout at Elimination Chanber, then maybe FINALLY it can end with a clean finish at Fastlane. Every AJ feud needs multiple match fuckery. Fuck knows why.


Yeah, it was like that with Owens, Nakamura, Joe and now Bryan. Feuds that last an eternity.


----------



## bradatar

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to this episode and in particular to the fallout on the women's division. The Queen will rise...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089749074654388230


She needs to go full heel and embrace the hate right now. Fuck this tweener shit she has been playing. I want cocky, bitchy, I'm better then you Charlotte wrecking the roster.


----------



## Dolorian

bradatar said:


> She needs to go full heel and embrace the hate right now. Fuck this tweener shit she has been playing. I want cocky, bitchy, I'm better then you Charlotte wrecking the roster.


Indeed, I loved her attitude at the Rumble, would love to see more of that specially if she is to be added into the Becky/Ronda match to make it a triple threat.


----------



## Chelsea

The Bryan Family :mark

Becky appearing on both brands :mark

Heel Charlotte has to be a thing, she reminds me of 2002-2006 Triple H 

At WrestleMania I want Becky vs. Ronda with Ronda tapping out to The Man and Charlotte vs. Asuka with Asuka tapping out to The Queen :evil:


----------



## Mordecay

I wonder if there will be qualyfing matches for the chamber on SD as well, since they don't have enough women with the ABC busy in other stuff. If there are, well, my girls probably won't be in the chamber :sadbecky. I also do wonder who will be the filler feud for Asuka from here to Mania, because I don't think she will drop the title at least until Mania, and most of the women are busy with the tag titles that it doesn't leave many options. I suppose that they could either eliminate Mandy/Sonya or the IIconics from participating in the Chamber and have one woman of the duo challenging Asuka at the Chamber and the other at Fastlane, since those are filler PPVs.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Mordecay said:


> I wonder if there will be qualyfing matches for the chamber on SD as well, since they don't have enough women with the ABC busy in other stuff. If there are, well, my girls probably won't be in the chamber :sadbecky. I also do wonder who will be the filler feud for Asuka from here to Mania, because I don't think she will drop the title at least until Mania, and most of the women are busy with the tag titles that it doesn't leave many options. I suppose that they could either eliminate Mandy/Sonya or the IIconics from participating in the Chamber and have one woman of the duo challenging Asuka at the Chamber and the other at Fastlane, since those are filler PPVs.


I think Asuka should face the women in the chamber if possible, but as you said, with the tournament, it l might be difficult. A lot of the Smackdown women would be filler for Asuka anyway, so they should try to give her something that isn't singles competition, unless she faced Charlotte.

Don't know what they'll do with Charlotte heading into Wrestlemania. She could stay on Smackdown as a top heel, but she still going to likely call.Becky and Ronda out.


----------



## Xobeh

I'm curious how Daniel Bryan will go considering they had to end RAW early so it was pointless for him being there.


Also please get AJ away from the title and away from Nakamura too. Maybe another feud with Joe.


----------



## Gurryman

Who do you think they'll have Nak face for the title next? Would they have Rusev be fed to him again, or someone else in mind? :nak


----------



## Dolorian

Gurryman said:


> Who do you think they'll have Nak face for the title next? Would they have Rusev be fed to him again, or someone else in mind? :nak


I could see Mustafa Ali going for it.


----------



## Crasp

Won't be surprised if the US title goes right back to Rusev at the next PPV.

Nak only won it on a pre-show, and arguably it was just done in order to get Becky into the Rumble. 

If it _doesn't_ go right back to Rusev, I would take that as an indication that Rusev's either moving back into the top tier on SD, _or_ Rusev's on his way out of WWE entirely.

If either of those are the case, then I could see Nak feuding with Mustafa & Joe, as Ali did interact with the two of them in the Rumble. If Rusev does take the title back, I could see all 4 of them in the US picture at once.


----------



## BringBackTV14

Not even advertising the women's tag title qualification, probably because there is no need with it on SD. IIconics, Sonya & Mandy and Naomi & Carmella/Lana are the only women left. They can't even put 6 teams together for proper qualifying.


----------



## Chelsea

Bryan/Andrade at WM? :mark


----------



## Sincere

:beckylol :Cocky :beckylol :Cocky :beckylol :Cocky 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090323748996218883
wrestle*MAN*ia is official


----------



## Dolorian

Emmanuelle said:


> Bryan/Andrade at WM? :mark


Bryan to cut a promo on the Tranquilo Burger


----------



## genghis hank

Just noticed that Erick Rowan has lost his first name too ?


----------



## Crasp

genghis hank said:


> Just noticed that Erick Rowan has lost his first name too ?


That happened when they did the Bludgeon Brothers thing.

If he's with Daniel Bryan they should give Erick his name back


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I look forward to The GOAT and The Man as always. 

Interested to see how they play out from Becky stealing the Rumble from under Charlotte's nose. I've never been a fan of Charlotte, but I am enjoying her psychopath character from the last few weeks. Hopefully they don't go lazy with their feud, as it's been done to death, so it needs to be interesting to keep people invested. Fully expect Charlotte to target Becky's knee tonight and stand tall, which should be good heat.

I'd like to see Bryan interact with some new people this week, let me see him with Joe or Orton or Rey etc, I am sick of him and AJ now. 

Very intrigued what Asuka's new program will be. The SD women's division aside from the big 3 is very weak, Mandy has been burying Noami, so maybe she's a filler opponent for Asuka?


----------



## bradatar

BringBackTV14 said:


> Not even advertising the women's tag title qualification, probably because there is no need with it on SD. IIconics, Sonya & Mandy and Naomi & Carmella/Lana are the only women left. They can't even put 6 teams together for proper qualifying.


You forget about the Bellas :]


----------



## genghis hank

Crasp said:


> genghis hank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed that Erick Rowan has lost his first name too ?
> 
> 
> 
> That happened when they did the Bludgeon Brothers thing.
> 
> If he's with Daniel Bryan they should give Erick his name back <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

First time i’ve noticed it lol. Is it just ‘Harper’ now too?


----------



## Crasp

genghis hank said:


> First time i’ve noticed it lol. Is it just ‘Harper’ now too?


Yeah. Preeeeeeeeeeeetty lame.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

BringBackTV14 said:


> Not even advertising the women's tag title qualification, probably because there is no need with it on SD. IIconics, Sonya & Mandy and Naomi & Carmella/Lana are the only women left. They can't even put 6 teams together for proper qualifying.


There's the Bellas & Lana's Hurt


----------



## Mordecay

Not like it matters since they probably are free agents, but last time I heard about the Bellas they are in WWE's website as RAW superstars, so not sure if they are gonna be in quaifying matches on SD


----------



## Crasp

_If_ the Bellas return in a tag capacity (God willing they _won't_), it'll be saved for the Boss'n'Hug match at 'Mania most likely.


----------



## Sincere

Crasp said:


> _If_ the Bellas return in a tag capacity (God willing they _won't_), it'll be saved for the Boss'n'Hug match at 'Mania most likely.


What do you think the best tag title situation is?

Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And retaining at Mania?
Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And losing at Mania?
Sasha/Bayley losing at EC but winning at Mania?

Maybe it depends on other factors, but I'm honestly not sure which I'd prefer for Sasha/Bayley--inaugurating is great, but so is winning (for the first time) at Mania.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Sincere said:


> Crasp said:
> 
> 
> 
> _If_ the Bellas return in a tag capacity (God willing they _won't_), it'll be saved for the Boss'n'Hug match at 'Mania most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think the best tag title situation is?
> 
> Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And retaining at Mania?
> Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And losing at Mania?
> Sasha/Bayley losing at EC but winning at Mania?
> 
> Maybe it depends on other factors, but I'm honestly not sure which I'd prefer for Sasha/Bayley--inaugurating is great, but so is winning (for the first time) at Mania.
Click to expand...

I think they should go with Boss'n'Hug winning them at WM it's too predictable for them to become the inaugral champions on the other hand they don't really have any decent teams leftover they could have had Alexa/Lacey win at EC and then drop them by WM.


----------



## Crasp

Sincere said:


> What do you think the best tag title situation is?
> 
> Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And retaining at Mania?
> Sasha/Bayley inaugurating at EC? And losing at Mania?
> Sasha/Bayley losing at EC but winning at Mania?
> 
> Maybe it depends on other factors, but I'm honestly not sure which I'd prefer for Sasha/Bayley--inaugurating is great, but so is winning (for the first time) at Mania.


Not sure myself either.

Since the EC announcement I've had this persistent hunch that they _won't_ be winning the belts at EC. No reason for feeling that way though - just a feeling.

So, unsurprisingly, I've gone over scenarios in my head for EC. Things like the dead weight of the faux horsewomen being in the match or at least interfering. Stuff like Riott Squad in the form of Ruby & Sarah getting the belts first, 'cause that'd be a HUGE thing for them, and save Boss-Hug for 'Mania. Maybe even just something vile like Nia & Tamina being the first winners at EC (nepotism accolade for Nia), so that Boss-Hug winning at 'Mania is truly feel-good even if that means the match _SUCKS_.

I also kinda feel like the 'Mania match will be more than two teams, just because it's not a main singles title and it's a way to squeeze more bodies onto the show. I'd rather it's just Sasha & Bayley vs one other team, though. But at the same time, if a multi-team means it gets Kairi & Io on the show, I won't complain.


----------



## Zapato

Is Bryan still getting a non-leather strapped title or was that just a made up rumour I heard from somewhere? I ask because that could be his stique tonight.


----------



## arch.unleash

So Becky left, might as well cancel the show after losing the only interesting thing on it. Asuka has no opponent, Bryan has no opponent and AJ Styles continues to have the absolute most boring booking I've seen in a long while.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

arch.unleash said:


> So Becky left, might as well cancel the show after losing the only interesting thing on it. Asuka has no opponent, Bryan has no opponent and AJ Styles continues to have the absolute most boring booking I've seen in a long while.


Have you read the preview?


----------



## Switchblade Club

Daniel needs a new challenger.


----------



## Strategize

If they absolutely *have* to add Charlotte because reasons, then they need to capitalize for the most maximum heat possible immediately.

She needs to beat Becky within an inch of her fucking life tonight. I'm talking an absolutely despicable beatdown, worse than the Ronda one at survivor series, sell it like she's trying to end her career.


----------



## Crasp

Eh that's not how you get Charlotte heat.

You get Charlotte heat just by her being added to the match.


----------



## Strategize

Crasp said:


> Eh that's not how you get Charlotte heat.
> 
> You get Charlotte heat just by her being added to the match.


It needs to be done in a way to where the match doesn't suddenly lose appeal just because Charlotte's there. If you're gonna do it, then do it right.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Strategize said:


> If they absolutely *have* to add Charlotte because reasons, then they need to capitalize for the most maximum heat possible immediately.
> 
> She needs to beat Becky within an inch of her fucking life tonight. I'm talking an absolutely despicable beatdown, worse than the Ronda one at survivor series, sell it like she's trying to end her career.


I think that is going to happen. Becky is selling a knee injury for a reason.


----------



## Mango13

Strategize said:


> If they absolutely *have* to add Charlotte because reasons


no just no. Asuka needs a challenger we will be getting Asuka vs Charlotte 2.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I just hope they announce a WWE Championship Elimination Chamber match or at least an Elimination Chamber Number 1 contender match to face Bryan at Mania'.

I'm fed up with AJ Styles being in the main event scene.

Probably won't happen but I'd love to see Aleister Black make an appearance tonight.


----------



## Strategize

Mango13 said:


> no just no. Asuka needs a challenger we will be getting Asuka vs Charlotte 2.


Prepare for disappointment then because there's no way they leave baby flair out of the first women's WM main event.


----------



## rbl85

Becky is going to kick off the show.


----------



## Mordecay

Someone posted online an idea that it could end up happening and it really is interesting: Having a Benoit/Guerrero moment at the end of Mania but with the Horsewomen since they can't use the Benoit/Guerrero Mania 20 moment anymore: Bayley and Sasha winning/retaining the tag titles, Charlotte beating Asuka to win the SD title and all 3 of them joining Becky after beating Ronda in the main event to close the show


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mordecay said:


> Someone posted online an idea that it could end up happening and it really is interesting: Having a Benoit/Guerrero moment at the end of Mania but with the Horsewomen since they can't use the Benoit/Guerrero Mania 20 moment anymore: Bayley and Sasha winning/retaining the tag titles, Charlotte beating Asuka to win the SD title and all 3 of them joining Becky after beating Ronda in the main event to close the show


That won't happen because if the women are main eventing than Charlotte will be in the match. There is absolutely no way in hell she's not getting that accolade for her resume.

Asuka jobbing to Charlotte 2 years in a row would be weak af anyway. I have no idea who Asuka is facing, one line had Nikki Bella as favourite, but that's gone off now, last one I saw had "multi person match" as favourite. Ii guess betting odds don't really mean anything for a midcard match though.


----------



## Mango13

Have they announced any tag team qualifier matches yet? or we will we have to wait till the show starts.


----------



## The Phantom

I don't hate Becky...

DON'T QUOTE ME.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Doctor Phantom said:


> I don't hate Becky...
> 
> DON'T QUOTE ME.


.:beckyhi


----------



## BringBackTV14

Mordecay said:


> Someone posted online an idea that it could end up happening and it really is interesting: Having a Benoit/Guerrero moment at the end of Mania but with the Horsewomen since they can't use the Benoit/Guerrero Mania 20 moment anymore: Bayley and Sasha winning/retaining the tag titles, Charlotte beating Asuka to win the SD title and all 3 of them joining Becky after beating Ronda in the main event to close the show


Terrible and will be the most forced thing so far in the women's HER-story revolution/evolution/whatever


----------



## Mordecay

Doctor Phantom said:


> I don't hate Becky...
> 
> DON'T QUOTE ME.


Traitor :goaway


----------



## Alexander_G

Now is time to turn Charlotte heel, imo. It is a pivotal moment.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Have we seen the last of Becky Lynch on Tuesday nights?
- Why did Erik Rowan help Daniel Bryan win the WWE title
- Will Andrade get rewarded for being the final participant from the blue brand in the men's rumble match?
- Will Mustafa Ali get a title shot for not only eliminating Shinsuke Nakamura and Samoa Joe, but also for lasting 30 minutes in the rumble match along with being the longest survivor from the blue brand?
- Will Charlotte Flair make a rant about being screwed over since she was the final scheduled participant in the women's rumble match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Bryan to cut a promo on the Tranquilo Burger


 Stahp you're destroying the planet :cry

This is what passes for a world title gimmick these days. No wonder ratings are so tragic with trash like this.

The yes crap was better than this eco warrior crap, atleast that could pass at the main event level.


----------



## deepelemblues

The MAN to open SD :becky2


----------



## Dolorian

Doctor Phantom said:


> I don't hate Becky...
> 
> DON'T QUOTE ME.


Your status as a timeless entity would be in jeopardy if you did


----------



## Stellar

Lacey Evans wasn't on RAW. So she may be on SDL tonight and I fear that they will put her in a match against Charlotte after what happened at the Rumble.

Speaking of the Royal Rumble...

Samoa Joe and Mustafa Ali. The possibilities of them feuding now.

Curious about the SDL Womens tag teams and how they handle that since they have very few teams.

Agreed that AJ needs to move on from Daniel Bryan but we will probably get one more rematch before Mania after Rowan got involved.

They BETTER have something planned for Nakamura this time when they didn't during his first US Championship run for them to take it off of Rusev.


----------



## Crasp

It's the 3rd straight day of Bexmas.



Slackly said:


> Lacey Evans wasn't on RAW. So she may be on SDL tonight


Yeah well after _that_ showing they might have just sent her back down to NXT!


----------



## Prosper

The show better immediately start with Charlotte, I need to know if she will be added to the WM main event ASAP


----------



## birthday_massacre

Slackly said:


> Lacey Evans wasn't on RAW. So she may be on SDL tonight and I fear that they will put her in a match against Charlotte after what happened at the Rumble.
> 
> Speaking of the Royal Rumble...
> 
> Samoa Joe and Mustafa Ali. The possibilities of them feuding now.
> 
> *Curious about the SDL Womens tag teams and how they handle that since they have very few teams.*
> 
> Agreed that AJ needs to move on from Daniel Bryan but we will probably get one more rematch before Mania after Rowan got involved.
> 
> They BETTER have something planned for Nakamura this time when they didn't during his first US Championship run for them to take it off of Rusev.


I thought the tag titles will be for both shows. I bet the tag teams will also be on both shows. 

IMO they should do the same for the mens tag titles Just have one title holder but let the tag teams be on both shows


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> The show better immediately start with Charlotte, I need to know if she will be added to the WM main event ASAP


Start normaly with Becky


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Dolorian

And here...we...go!


----------



## Mordecay

Slackly said:


> Lacey Evans wasn't on RAW. So she may be on SDL tonight and I fear that they will put her in a match against Charlotte after what happened at the Rumble.


She was in the dark match opener against Naomi


----------



## Oakesy

Will this be the 3rd straight SD to start with THE MAN? :becky


----------



## Trophies

I swear if they add Charlotte to the match after last night...
:fuckthis


----------



## deepelemblues

Oakesy said:


> Will this be the 3rd straight SD to start with THE MAN? :becky


yasssss


----------



## Empress

Here comes The Man to start off Smackdown.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Please keep Charlotte the fuck away from Becky. It's been overkill for a while now, if she's gets added to the match at Mania It's genuinely going to kill my interest in that match significantly.


----------



## Stellar

birthday_massacre said:


> I thought the tag titles will be for both shows. I bet the tag teams will also be on both shows.
> 
> IMO they should do the same for the mens tag titles Just have one title holder but let the tag teams be on both shows


The tag titles will be for both shows.

I'm just curious about it since the RAW tag teams went through qualifying matches last night and theres only like 3 possible tag teams on SDL. 

So technically the RAW tag teams that lost would get screwed over by being on a show with more teams.


----------



## Mordecay

Does Becky have a brace on her leg? I can't tell given her pants are black


----------



## birthday_massacre

Slackly said:


> The tag titles will be for both shows.
> 
> I'm just curious about it since the RAW tag teams went through qualifying matches last night and theres only like 3 possible tag teams on SDL.
> 
> So technically the RAW tag teams that lost would get screwed over by being on a show with more teams.


they will probably through together make shift tag teams for SD


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Looking forward to a charlotte vs lynch match at the chamber or fast lane.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight

Nice slow start to Smackdown, lol.


----------



## Alexander_G

Crasp said:


> It's the 3rd straight day of Bexmas.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well after _that_ showing they might have just sent her back down to NXT!


She messed up two moves and you already want to burn her at the stake? Take it easy, she just got there and must have been nervous doing a ppv like Royal Rumble right away.


----------



## Crasp

Hahahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre

Did she legit hit Charlotte damn


----------



## deepelemblues

Charlotte's face tonight :bearer


----------



## Trophies

*punch* walks away :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

That jab was better than Mayweather.


----------



## AngryConsumer

WWE’s makeup employees are god awful. 

How in the f*ck do those women keep a job?


----------



## Mango13

Fucking hell I seriously despise Charlotte. I wouldn't give two fucks if she never appeared on my screen again.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Lynch doesnt give a fuck

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar

Hahahah write her off TV Queen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm so fucking sick of Charlotte being shoved down our throats. This is beyond overkill....fuck off already.


----------



## birthday_massacre

finalnight said:


> Charlotte's eyes look weird as fuck.


Its because its Ric Flair wearing a women's Halloween mask


----------



## Mordecay

I mean, Charlotte ain't wrong, she put over Becky ovr and over again :ciampa


----------



## AngryConsumer

Jesus what a right hand! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oakesy

Stop taking THE MAN'S credit Charlotte, kill her Becky! :becky


----------



## rkolegend123

Charlotte as a professional wrestler... she's one the greatest, but as an actress..ehh


----------



## roblewis87

I can see it being Becky vs Charlotte at Elimination Chamber and if Charlotte wins she is added to the match.


----------



## Himiko

That has to have been the strangest Charlotte promo ever. Did she take a couple of happy pills before going out there?


----------



## Disputed

Becky really, you punch Charlotte then turn your back, cmon now


----------



## Lok

Charlotte looking more and more like ......


----------



## Crasp

Hahaha damn I kinda wish the segment had ended with that 5 star suckerpunch.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That Mania match needs Charlotte. And I like Becky too, but she wont be able to lead Ronda through a match the way Charlotte can and already has.


----------



## Mox Girl

I liked Charlotte's jacket in that segment, I wonder where she got it.


----------



## deepelemblues

charlotte looks like a rejected audition from hocus pocus

or like a mix between a guy fawkes mask and stef o mac 

awful


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mordecay said:


> I mean, Charlotte ain't wrong, she put over Becky ovr and over again :ciampa


You're right, she's lost to Becky clean time and time again....and yet here she still is.


----------



## bradatar

PUT THE GOLD ON TRUTH GOD DAMNIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowcran

Is it "The Man" or "The Moron"? audio a bit off.

She's proved that all it takes to get status is be the best sex Vince has had.


----------



## Dolorian

Loved Charlotte's attitude in that segment, I'm sure we haven't seen the last of them on the show tonight.


----------



## birthday_massacre

At least with Becky going to raw when she beats RR, she will get away from Charlotte


----------



## roblewis87

Is Becky's knee actually hurt, sometimes she can barely walk and other times she looks alright, I really can't tell.


----------



## birthday_massacre

roblewis87 said:


> Is Becky's knee actually hurt, sometimes she can barely walk and other times she looks alright, I really can't tell.


Its fine, she is just a great seller, something 99% of the roster does not do.


----------



## Disputed

Dolorian said:


> Loved Charlotte's attitude in that segment, I'm sure we haven't seen the last of them on the show.


Yeah shes on the verge of a mental breakdown from resentment, pretty good job


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Mango13 said:


> Fucking hell I seriously despise Charlotte. I wouldn't give two fucks if she never appeared on my screen again.


Good heel then?

I can't believe I am saying this, but Charlotte should have laid Becky out. I guess there's still time for that though.


----------



## Stellar

Come on WWE. No one believes that R-Truth has any chance of winning 2 days after Nakamura won back the US Championship. Would be awesome if Rusev distracted Nakamura and R-Truth won, but WWE wouldn't even dare consider that.


----------



## bradatar

Truth is going over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

The segment was great but weird at the same time. The content of the promo doesn't make it seem like Charlotte will be added to the WM main event but the fight afterwards did.


----------



## Strategize

Give me more than that if you want to add Charlotte, she should be brutalizing that leg, not casually mocking it after a generic brawl.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Good heel then?
> 
> I can't believe I am saying this, but Charlotte should have laid Becky out. I guess there's still time for that though.


I didn't really like the sucker punch from Becky, i mean that something that a coward heel would do.


----------



## birthday_massacre

This should be a squash match. R Truth should lose in 8 seconds


----------



## Crasp

Finlay never made Nia's entry official like he did with Becky therefor Truth was never eleminated thus Seth should have to beat Truth to validate his win, otherwise Truth 4 'Mania.


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella in leather pants :homer


----------



## finalnight

That one moron trying to start a what chant on his own, lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

rbl85 said:


> I didn't really like the sucker punch from Becky, i mean that something that a coward heel would do.


Becky is supposed to be the heel


----------



## Dolorian

Stunning Mariah on the crow representing The Queen :banderas


----------



## rkolegend123

finalnight said:


> That one moron trying to start a what chant on his own, lol.


Fucking idiots lol


----------



## Trophies

Coherent R-Truth is weird.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Crasp said:


> Finlay never made Nia's entry official like he did with Becky therefor Truth was never eleminated thus Seth should have to beat Truth to validate his win, otherwise Truth 4 'Mania.


well anyone Nia threw out also should not count.


----------



## DeeGirl

Remember when Nakamura actually mattered? :lol

Gets no reaction at all.


----------



## Alexander_G

birthday_massacre said:


> Becky is supposed to be the heel


That hasn't been the case in a while and by now WWE knows this.


----------



## Dolorian

Nakaflop


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Carmella in leather pants :homer


Please stop, your saliva is coming out of my screen…..


----------



## birthday_massacre

bradatar said:


> Truth is going over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If they want Nakamura to follow Ambrose they should do that lol




rbl85 said:


> Please stop, your saliva is coming out of my screen…..


That isn;t saliva


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

rbl85 said:


> I didn't really like the sucker punch from Becky, i mean that something that a coward heel would do.


Not really, Charlotte was heeling it up and taking the credit for Becky's rise, that was basically just a "shut the fuck up" from Becky. She's not meant to be a white meat babyface, she should be using some heel tactics, it's not like she's gonna get booed.

I am still expecting Charlotte to destroy Becky's knee at some point, if not tonight, then next week. Tonight makes more sense though as the knee should be ok by next week.


----------



## Lok

DeeGuy said:


> Remember when Nakamura actually mattered? :lol
> 
> Gets no reaction at all.



Not to mention that gawd awful entrance theme remix. :lol


----------



## Prosper

The Lie Detector? Since when was that the name of a move lol


----------



## Crasp

birthday_massacre said:


> well anyone Nia threw out also should not count.


Possibly although over the years the precident has been set that anyone can eliminate anyone, regardless of whether they're in the match or not, while you can only actually _win_ if you _are_ in the match. But Mustafa would certainly have a valid argument to be added even if he had no technical right, unlike Truth.


----------



## Oakesy

I would love it if Truth won the belt, he has been such a bright spark of the show lately :mark:


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

birthday_massacre said:


> Becky is supposed to be the heel


Why do people keep saying this?

She is clearly not a heel.


----------



## rbl85

birthday_massacre said:


> That isn;t saliva


Oh my god….that explain a lot of thing.


----------



## Alexander_G

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Not really, Charlotte was heeling it up and taking the credit for Becky's rise, that was basically just a "shut the fuck up" from Becky. She's not meant to be a white meat babyface, she should be using some heel tactics, it's not like she's gonna get booed.


This. Perfect opportunity right now to fully turn Charlotte and tell everyone f*ck you, the queen bitch of the Flair pedigree is back, the way her old man would do it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Crasp said:


> Possibly although over the years the precident has been set that anyone can eliminate anyone, regardless of whether they're in the match or not, while you can only actually _win_ if you _are_ in the match. But Mustafa would certainly have a valid argument to be added even if he had no technical right, unlike Truth.


yeah, that is true since people that were eliminated in RR matches sometimes eliminate people still in the match. 



Oh here we go with fuckery


----------



## bradatar

Told ya hahahahaha TRUTH!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies

Wtf just happened :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl

TRUTH :mark:


----------



## Crasp

Yeah Truth!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

TRUTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Was that a botch?

YES TRUTH :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues

:lol


----------



## Prayer Police

WTF?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I go to pour another beer I return and R-Truth is the United States Champion?!


----------



## redban

Slackly said:


> Come on WWE. No one believes that R-Truth has any chance of winning 2 days after Nakamura won back the US Championship. Would be awesome if Rusev distracted Nakamura and R-Truth won, but WWE wouldn't even dare consider that.


I think R-Truth just won bro


----------



## birthday_massacre

Nakamura needs to leave with Ambrose


----------



## Mordecay

Did they botch that?


----------



## Alexander_G

When's Nakamura's contract running out?


----------



## wkc_23

That was a botch :lol


----------



## Dolorian

Wait...R-Truth won? :lol


----------



## Crasp

Get fucked Rusev. YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## finalnight

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHA!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats gotta be a botch. Shinsuke was easily out at 2. Wtf.


----------



## Lok

Hell yea!


----------



## Oakesy

What just happened :mark: :mark: :lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Yeah that was surely a botch :lmao

If not, then Nakamura must be on his way out.


----------



## Mox Girl

Aw, let R Truth have this. He never gets anything


----------



## Headliner

What a joke. They sure know how to shit on their titles.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Rusev turning heel?


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a bizarre finish :lol

Makes Nakamura look like a right idiot.

Now Rusev with a random heel turn? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

RIP Nakamura


----------



## Disputed

Yeah Nak is leaving lol


----------



## Prosper

Did they botch that and roll with it?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hey, Shinsuke...

Go back to NJPW.


----------



## birthday_massacre

WTF are the turning Rusev heel now


----------



## wkc_23

Pretty sure this is last sec plans because of the ref botch.


----------



## DeeGirl

No Truth you fool :mj2


----------



## Alexander_G

They're going to turn Nak into Tajiri.


----------



## bradatar

R Truth gonna have the shortest non Hardcore reign ever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

Please, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS PURE, let Truth retain!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

What the fuck? Why? WHY? Why are they turning Rusev heel? They turned Elias heel last night as well for no reason. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## finalnight

Are they just winging this show?


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm so confused right now lol. First Elias heel turn on Raw out of nowhere, now Rusev turn out of nowhere? This company lol.


----------



## Oakesy

Reckon they've sent Rusev out cos of the botch or is this a random ass heel turn? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Truth about to lose the title isn't he?


----------



## Disputed

Rusev's gunna win lol


----------



## The3

Alexander_G said:


> When's Nakamura's contract running out?


*WWE*
Ronda Rousey: April 10, 2021 (Wrestles Option)
Mauro Ranallo: June 2019
Kevin Owens: April 2023 (minimum; signed 5-year deal in 2018)
Paige: 2019
Big Show: Spring 2021
Mandy Rose: Late 2020
Jim Ross: March 2019
The Miz: 2022
Stephanie McMahon - October 7, 2019 (as on-screen talent)
Mojo Rawley- 2020
Rey Mysterio- October 2020 (out clause after 18 months)
The Good Brothers- September 2019
*Shinsuke Nakamura- 2019*
AJ Styles- April 2019
Jerry Lawler: January 10, 2021
The Revival: April 2020
*Dean Ambrose: April 2019*


----------



## birthday_massacre

It was a planned botch to let Nakamura said he was not really pinned.

the ref knows not to count to 3 and if it was a botch, Shane or Vince would have came out to reset the match


----------



## Alexander_G

#BadNewsSanta said:


> What the fuck? Why? WHY? Why are they turning Rusev heel? They turned Elias heel last night as well for no reason. What the fuck is going on?


Well we know Rusev badly wants that belt back, and looks like he'll do anything to get it.


----------



## EMGESP

Shadowcran said:


> Is it "The Man" or "The Moron"? audio a bit off.
> 
> She's proved that all it takes to get status is be the best sex Vince has had.


Thats quite a shitty thing to say.


----------



## Crasp

Please be a swerve and let Truth retain. Please.


----------



## Oakesy

This is so bizarre :lol :lol :lol


----------



## GCA-FF

Just...nvm lol. I can't stop laughing at what just happened.


----------



## McNugget

And then they go to a replay and twice show Nak kicking out in time. It was a ref botch, if they were going to do last-minute plans wtf didn't they just have Shane or whoever come out and say "Sorry ref, you fucked up, restart the match" and move on?

WEIRD


----------



## MetalKiwi

I guess he didn't accept a new contract lol


----------



## Dolorian

I for one would not miss Nakamura if he leaves...


----------



## Himiko

I much prefer Charlotte and Becky’s dynamic after Becky turned heel and broke up their friendship. 

Their dynamic now feels too much like two friends pretending to hate each other


----------



## rbl85

They sent out Rusev because Truth was not supposed to win i think


----------



## birthday_massacre

McNugget said:


> And then they go to a replay and twice show Nak kicking out in time. It was a ref botch, if they were going to do last-minute plans wtf didn't they just have Shane or whoever come out and say "Sorry ref, you fucked up, restart the match" and move on?
> 
> WEIRD


because it was a planned botch.

you think Rusev just happened to be outside the curtain to come out after the match?


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

They really gonna do 3 US Title switches in 2 days? Man, this belt is DEAD.


----------



## Prosper

This company has absolutely no idea what the fuck they are doing. Another random heel turn after Elias? It's the AEW effect. Everybody is running around backstage like chickens with their heads cut off.


----------



## finalnight

God DAMN, Carmella's ass!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Truth retains!!


----------



## Crasp

YEAH FUCKING A!!!!!

Greatest Smackdown episode of all time.


----------



## Trophies

R Truth beating Rusev and Nakamura in the same night.

This is bizarro Smackdown for sure.


----------



## wkc_23

Truth beat both Nakamura and Rusev :HA


----------



## deepelemblues

WASSUP


----------



## kariverson

It must be illegal to be that hot, Damn Carmella


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Charlotte being a smartass to Becky & Becky Popped her for it


----------



## Jedah

Rusev should just go the way of Ambrose.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Rusev and Nak tag team?


----------



## birthday_massacre

This will set up a three way at EC for the US title


----------



## Lok

Heck yea!


----------



## DeeGirl

Why is Rusev heel? :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

I love R Truth. I'm glad they're giving him something, he's been entertaining and fun for a long time.


----------



## PavelGaborik

This writing makes zero sense.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

And Rusev loses. Not even in a screw job way like Nakamura.

This is terrible.


----------



## Dolorian




----------



## Bryan Jericho

Rusev and Nakamura starting a new League of Nations? lol


----------



## Oakesy

TRUTH THE ROLL UP KING :mark :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23

I can't believe they turned Rusev heel again.


----------



## bradatar

Well this will end at a multi man match at the next PPV 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCA-FF

"This is ridiculous."

Yeah it is alright...Rusev heel again, Truth is US Champion in 2019.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shocked the fan in the AEW shirt hasn't been forced to remove it yet


----------



## Himiko

So we have the Elias random heel turn on Raw, and now the Rusev random heel turn on Smackdown


----------



## Jedah

And they turned him heel too, because fuck having a popular babyface. Holy shit.

This is why only the women have star power right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well that happened :confused


----------



## Oakesy

There is absolutely no need for this heel turn, they just want to ruin Rusev even more


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Becky running before The Queen gets ahold of her again.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I knew they were going to turn another guy heel but it is with Rusev. fpalm*_


----------



## Disputed

In case anyone was deeply confused and thought the US title mattered


----------



## McNugget

birthday_massacre said:


> because it was a planned botch.
> 
> you think Rusev just happened to be outside the curtain to come out after the match?


I don't know what to think, I have absolutely no understanding of what the hell this would accomplish if it weren't a botch

WWE's constant throwing shit at the wall just really tires me out tbh


----------



## birthday_massacre

they have no like faces on SD LOL So is a heel going to face DB at WM?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Oh my god they're going to pretend Becky can't be cleared to face Ronda at Mania......Charlotte gets the match and then Becky "miraculously" heals up to make it a triple threat.

Fuck off.


----------



## Shadowcran

Random heel turns galore!!! So that's the change the McMorons spoke of? Sorry, we've all witnessed WWE logic before. It doesn't work.


----------



## bradatar

Lol in other news I just read someone leaked new Paige pics the day her movie premiered yikes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Good heel then?


It's not even heel heat for me, she's reached the Level of Roman and Cena for me where she just needs to fucking disappear forever.


----------



## Chan Hung

Random Rusev heel after he loses to Nakamura what the fuck.


----------



## wkc_23

Rey/Joe could be pretty good.


----------



## Awareness

It's insane to think how much better the women are right now over the men. At this rate the WWE may become an all female wrestling company since the women roster is the only thing that seems to be worth a damn at this point.


----------



## DeeGirl

Bryan Jericho said:


> Rusev and Nakamura starting a new League of Nations? lol


I think I just got a traumatic flashback there :hutz


----------



## Prosper

I'm still not convinced that Charlotte is being added to the WM match


----------



## The3

So that how Becky leaves Smackdown for good?


----------



## mattheel

That first finish definitely a botch. BOTH Nak and Truth tried to get up and continue wrestling. Both looked like they had no clue what was happening.


----------



## Jedah

I mean honestly, I've been mostly satisfied with the booking for the past month or so but that was just the bizarre shit that made everything suck so bad in the first place.


----------



## birthday_massacre

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh my god they're going to pretend Becky can't be cleared to face Ronda at Mania......Charlotte gets the match and then Becky "miraculously" heals up to make it a triple thread.
> 
> Fuck off.


WM is over two months away. That is not going to happen. If it does then it would be even dumber.


----------



## Dolorian

So is Becky just leaving like that, hopefully we at least see some follow up on Charlotte later.


----------



## wkc_23

That whole R-Truth/Naramura and Rusev shit was just so weird :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

mattheel said:


> That first finish definitely a botch. BOTH Nak and Truth tried to get up and continue wrestling. Both looked like they had no clue what was happening.


Why do a lot of people think it was a botch? It was obvious it was mean to happen. that is why Rusev came out right away after the match ended. If it was backstage he never would have gotten to the curtain that fast.

Also, the refs know not to count to three on roll-ups unless that is the finish. 

Its called acting lol

If it was a botch, the match would have restarted without R Truth retaining.


----------



## PavelGaborik

birthday_massacre said:


> WM is over two months away. That is not going to happen. If it does then it would be even dumber.



That's the exact indication I'm getting from the comments made from Graves/Saxton. Whether it's dumb or not is irrelevant, this is WWE in 2019 we're talking about. Expect a "Becky needs surgery" angle soon.


----------



## wkc_23

Zelina :banderas


----------



## kariverson

Yeah ref knows who is supposed to win, he simply wouldn't count it.


----------



## Trophies

got damn Zelina


----------



## Alexander_G

Oh well.

Get Bryan out here, let's hear him argue fracking next for 20 minutes.


----------



## Jazminator

I for one want to see Becky vs Ronda, one on one. Please don't make it a triple threat, WWE.


----------



## kariverson

Oh hell, Zelina after Carmella. God save us all


----------



## bradatar

Good heel work there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

Becky will be back at the end of the Show.

They only show people leaving like that when they want to shock people with a later appearance.


Probably...


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Title celebrations are so dumb and happen far too often


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Zelina :banderas





Spoiler: .


----------



## birthday_massacre

Do peopel still think the R Truth match was a botch with all these backstage interviews about it


----------



## bradatar

Hahahaha club used the term dog walk I literally laughed out loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

Crasp said:


> Becky will be back at the end of the Show.
> 
> They only show people leaving like that when they want to shock people with a later appearance.
> 
> 
> Probably...


You would think so, her exit would be anti-climatic if there is no follow up later.


----------



## Stellar

mattheel said:


> That first finish definitely a botch. BOTH Nak and Truth tried to get up and continue wrestling. Both looked like they had no clue what was happening.


Thats because they sold it well. Rusev and Lana wouldn't be close to the entrance curtain if R-Truth wasn't supposed to "fluke" win against Nakamura.

Plus it's not like they would have decided right then to "okay, Rusev go out there, turn heel on R-truth and beat him up with Nakamura". It was all planned out.

Glad that WWE proved me wrong about R-Truth not standing a chance. R-Truth deserves this US Championship run. Hopefully he doesn't lose it back to either of the two any time soon.


----------



## Jedah

Oh wow they're putting them in a tag team. :lmao :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Shane looks ridiculous with that tag title on :lol


----------



## GCA-FF

WTF they making Nakamura and Rusev be a tag team now?!? What the fuck is going on!


----------



## DeeGirl

I thought Andrade was turning face? After Styles the biggest faces on SDL are Mysterio and Hardy, terrible depth.


----------



## Crasp

Surely Nak & RuRu ain't about to job again. Damn maybe they _are_ both on the way out the door.


----------



## Ace

Fuck are they going to do this across both shows ...


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, this show so far hasn't been very good


----------



## birthday_massacre

Just when we thought SD was making a turn for the best they go and fuck it all up tonight 

Figures


----------



## rbl85

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, this show so far hasn't been very good


This show is shit


----------



## Prosper

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


What a perfect 10, I am legit jealous of Aleister Black


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

SD is gonna be fucked when Becky moves over.

Thank God they have Bryan. The GOAT is gonna have to carry this entire show on his back.

Give me some Bryan and some Asuka anyway.


----------



## Crasp

I don't know what you're all talking about, this is my favorite Smackdown in ages! And Smackdown has been great lately!


----------



## Prosper

WWE is REALLLLYYYYYY insulting our intelligence


----------



## Alexander_G

SayWhatAgain! said:


> SD is gonna be fucked when Becky moves over.
> 
> Thank God they have Bryan. The GOAT is gonna have to carry this entire show on his back.


From what I hear around here, Bryan is boring now.


----------



## RapShepard

I liked the stuff with Truth it made the Mix Tag Challenge matter. I do agree Rusev turning was weird, but it had kayfabe sense because frustration. Hopefully they run with Rusev and Nakamura like they did Cesaro and Sheamus.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I love Miz, there I said it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Rusev heel? Next thing u know Shane turns today on Miz lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

Crasp said:


> I don't know what you're all talking about, this is my favorite Smackdown in ages! And Smackdown has been great lately!


SD has been great before tonight.

The R Truth thing is dumb and makes Nakamura look like a geek. Its shit like that why Ambrose is leaving and I hope Nakamura isn't far behind.

Its also dumb they are turning Rusev heel again when he was super over as a face, just randomly for no reason. 

Shane and Miz being tag champions is a fucking joke. Get Shane off the TV. He always claimed he would not be apart of the show and he is always putting himself into the show and now he is a champion.

Can't wait to see how they fuck up how amazing Daniel Bryan has been.


----------



## Mordecay

Weren't there hotter pale actresses to play Paige in that movie?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I'm seeing quite a few AEW shirts out there in the audience lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Shane turns heel


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mordecay said:


> Weren't there hotter pale actresses to play Paige in that movie?


I think she is good looking and she knows how to wrestle, and she looks like Paige


----------



## Chan Hung

This is def reeking heel turn from Shane coming up.


----------



## Crasp

She looks like she has less diseases than Paige too.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Does anyone care that Miz's Dad didnt say he was proud of him? Lame


----------



## Mango13

Have they announced any qualifying matches for the EC for tonight?


----------



## SavoySuit

Crasp said:


> She looks like she has less diseases than Paige too.



What diseases does Paige have?


----------



## Chan Hung

Paige is hot. Would still bang


----------



## Alexander_G

SavoySuit said:


> What diseases does Paige have?


Maybe he should change his name to Crass.


----------



## bradatar

Shane better turn heel here. I’m fine with a slow burn but this is stupid and doesn’t need to keep going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Moore

Mango13 said:


> Have they announced any qualifying matches for the EC for tonight?



No and I wonder if they are going to be any with that thin roster.


----------



## Ace

Nakamura really needs to go.

Why the fuck would you stick around, you're killing your legacy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Time for a heel turn. Calling it. Get it going now Shane


----------



## Bryan Jericho

You deserve it chants? WTF


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Mango13 said:


> Have they announced any qualifying matches for the EC for tonight?


Not yet


----------



## Mordecay

FFS You deserve it again? fpalm


----------



## wkc_23

I guess whoever wins whataver, they "deserve it" :eyeroll


----------



## GCA-FF

You deserve it chants?!? Really?!?


----------



## Leather Rebel

That video was more about Shane than Miz. :lmao


----------



## Chris22

birthday_massacre said:


> I think she is good looking and she knows how to wrestle, and she looks like Paige


Tessa Blanchard was the stunt double to do the wrestling scenes/shots. Zelina Vega played the role of AJ Lee in the scene/match where Paige debuts and wins the championship on RAW.


----------



## Mango13

You deserve it chants? :eyeroll


----------



## Chan Hung

Just turn already Shane.


----------



## Ace

When Shane vs Miz is the best feud on the show :lol

Not going to hate, I like Miz and have enjoyed this story.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Please let The Bar come out and beat him down


----------



## birthday_massacre

Wasn't Miz's dad super racists on real world


----------



## bradatar

Shane beating down Miz without a weapon or something won’t make sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

So this is like a this is your life Miz segment?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Shane about to hit a Shooting Star Press on Miz's Dad.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh shit is Shane gonna knock out Miz dad????


----------



## Leather Rebel

PUT ALL THE BELT ON THIS LEGENDARY MAN AND PUT A ROCKET ON HIM TO JUPITER.


----------



## Stellar

Mango13 said:


> Have they announced any qualifying matches for the EC for tonight?


Nope. They haven't really mentioned anything related to EC yet tonight.


----------



## Prayer Police

I hope Shane beats the shit out of Miz's dad


----------



## birthday_massacre

Donnie said:


> Nakamura really needs to go.
> 
> Why the fuck would you stick around, you're killing your legacy.


Agreed. Ambrose, Nakamura, Gallows/Anderson, and Rusev all need to leave for AEW.


----------



## Ace

Miz-Shane is probably going to be the best SD feud going into WM :mark:


----------



## bradatar

Need a serious beat down or some shit to save this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13

Mr Miz chants :beckylol


----------



## GCA-FF

"This isn't Dr. Phil."


----------



## RapShepard

Donnie said:


> Nakamura really needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Why the fuck would you stick around, you're killing your legacy.


Is he really? It's a C+ WWE run but far from ruining his legacy.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wtf is his dad turning on him?


----------



## Mordecay

Donnie said:


> Nakamura really needs to go.
> 
> *Why the fuck would you stick around*, you're killing your legacy.


Money and a less damaging style to your body


----------



## Leather Rebel

Man, Sheamus needs to come and brogue kick George Mizanin. So much heat.


----------



## Chan Hung

What the fuck. That segment. Wow that was lame as fuck


----------



## Prayer Police

has Graves always been against Miz/Shane?


----------



## Ace

Mordecay said:


> Money an an less damaging style to your body


 At the expense of your legacy and self respect?


----------



## Mango13

USO's thug gimmick just doesn't work as Babyface's


----------



## Mordecay

Lol, Sanity can't catch a break :lmao


----------



## Alexander_G

RapShepard said:


> Is he really? It's a C+ WWE run but far from ruining his legacy.


Yes. He's losing to a level of competitors he really shouldn't be losing to, because WWE wants to lessen his cred as a formidable talent.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Chan Hung said:


> What the fuck. That segment. Wow that was lame as fuck


I know I'm a Miz mark and probably this could sound like excuses for me, but I think that was a pretty touching segment and fathers and son in the audience looks like they like it a lot to.

Also, HEAVY MACHINERY. :mark


----------



## Mordecay

Donnie said:


> At the expense of your legacy and self respect?


Everyone has done that: Taker, Flair, Hogan, not sure why are you surprised


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Why do people think Shane is turning on Miz? It's clearly the other way around. Miz is low key jealous his dad never told him he was proud of him, and admires Shane more. Now with this Smackdown segment, it's gonna be a too little too late scenario. Obviously the turn isn't happening yet, but I don't see what motivation Shane has to turn on Miz.


----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed. Ambrose, Nakamura, Gallows/Anderson, and Rusev all need to leave for AEW.


How many people can realistically move to AEW, before they're guaranteed to be back in the same spot they were already in? Is Rusev moving just to remain a midcarder really a win?


----------



## Awareness

Imagine being Miz's dad and seeing your son live in a mansion he himself bought and married to a woman like Maryse but it takes winning the fucking tag team championships for you to feel like you're proud of him.


----------



## deepelemblues

birthday_massacre said:


> WM is over two months away. That is not going to happen. If it does then it would be even dumber.


Even dumber you say? Tell me more, PAL. Have you ever been interested in writing for television? - :vince


----------



## PavelGaborik

Prayer Police said:


> has Graves always been against Miz/Shane?


Graves is odd. He's essentially their heel commentator yet he hates on Elias, and a select few other heels. He's pretty unpredictable with who he likes/dislikes and when he flips the switch.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

I assume The GOAT is getting the main event (as he should) So hopefully we get an Asuka segment after this tag fuckery.


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently that thing about pushing the tag teams is true, a lot of tag team stuff tonight


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Apparently that thing about pushing the tag teams is true, a lot of tag team stuff tonight


Not the tag division I care about though :sadbecky


----------



## PavelGaborik

Sonya looks different....


----------



## Mango13

Mandy wens3


----------



## Mox Girl

Why do the SD women don't have to qualify for the EC but the Raw women did?


----------



## Trophies

I guess Mandy and Sonya don't have to qualify or anything for the EC match. :lol


----------



## RapShepard

Alexander_G said:


> Yes. He's losing to a level of competitors he really shouldn't be losing to, because WWE wants to lessen his cred as a formidable talent.


Is this really legacy damaging or just dramatics? If losing by fluke roll up to truth is going to damage his legacy, it's hard to argue his legacy is great to begin with. Flair has jobbed to all types of folk is his legacy damaged. Rock has lost to Hurricane his legacy ruined. Hell Dusty had a way worse WWE run than Nak, is his legacy ruined? Real stars legacy aren't ruined so easily


----------



## Bryan Jericho

So they just put themselves in the chamber match?


----------



## Chan Hung

Sonya is so hot.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Both Mandy and Sonya looking damn fine tonight. :banderas


----------



## MrJT

Mandy is pug ugly...oooofahhhh


----------



## bradatar

This angle is absurd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

Eh. Why the fuck hasn’t this intro ended yet?


----------



## Trophies

Mandy having bad flashbacks.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah I think Sonya is hotter


----------



## Mordecay

Mandy is such a bad actress


----------



## kariverson

Why is Mandy's face melting?


----------



## Jedah

Mandy is so bad. Wow.

This show has sucked ever since The Man left the ringside area. Where the fuck are Asuka and Bryan to pick this thing back up?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mandy's acting is Oscar worthy.


----------



## safc-scotty

I'm ready for some Otis/Big E shenanigans.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mandy looked ridiculous, her makeup was absolutely CAKED on.


----------



## JDP2016

So Mandy and Sonya are in the EC women's title match without even qualifying?


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> USO's thug gimmick just doesn't work as Babyface's


I hate it period, like I'm normally for suspension of disbelief. But I can't buy the privileged kids of Rikishi being thugs


----------



## bradatar

These guys are so fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT

oh hey it's Rhyno 2.0 and Chris Canyon!


----------



## Mordecay

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do the SD women don't have to qualify for the EC but the Raw women did?


Not enough women. Charlotte and Becky likely won't be competing, Asuka won't be competing, you would need 12 women to do qualifyiers and they just have 9 left (IIconics, Mandy and Sonya, Naomi, Lana, Carmella, Zelina and Lacey)


----------



## Himiko

Weren’t we promised no more fucking pancakes?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Gotta say, they at least give a reason why Mandy hate Naomi. A pretty forced one but still.

COME ON HEAVY MACHINARY, DOZZY AND TUCKYYYYY. :mark


----------



## Dolorian

This pancake crap with New Day has gotten beyond old.


----------



## bradatar

Haha Xavier wants to get back to Kingdom Hearts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Moore

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why do the SD women don't have to qualify for the EC but the Raw women did?



Take a look at the roster and try come up with 6 teams like they did at Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

deepelemblues said:


> Even dumber you say? Tell me more, PAL. Have you ever been interested in writing for television? - :vince


OH I always love this argument that you can't have an opinion on a tv show, movie, music, unless you write tv, movies, or make music

That being said I could book better than the shit the WWE comes up with.


----------



## Mango13

No Sanity again?


----------



## Alexander_G

RapShepard said:


> Is this really legacy damaging or just dramatics? If losing by fluke roll up to truth is going to damage his legacy, it's hard to argue his legacy is great to begin with. Flair has jobbed to all types of folk is his legacy damaged. Rock has lost to Hurricane his legacy ruined. Hell Dusty had a way worse WWE run than Nak, is his legacy ruined? Real stars legacy aren't ruined so easily


Times have changed. You lose to certain wrestlers today that have been low on the scale all their careers and it starts becoming consistent, you lose cred. Especially in this forum. Rep is hard to get back when it is on a decline for long enough.


----------



## Trophies

Otis looks like he smells like a pig pen. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

:maury at Xavier boasting how New Day will become the number 1 contenders and then he'll celebrate by playing Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## roblewis87

Why aren't the Good Brothers in this match?


----------



## Alright_Mate

This episode was already bizarre now we have to endure these cringeworthy fucks in Heavy Machinery fpalm


----------



## bradatar

roblewis87 said:


> Why aren't the Good Brothers in this match?




Cause they have Rusev and Nakamura 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Alright_Mate said:


> This episode was already bizarre now we have to endure these cringeworthy fucks in Heavy Machinery fpalm


Otis rocks!
Tucker can go back to Nxt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wow, I like Otis


----------



## Mango13

TFW you have to travel all over hell each week only to not even be used for weeks/months on end. I would just stop showing up if I was in Sanity's shoes.


----------



## bradatar

Otis is so much fun I wish the other dude wasn’t a bore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> How many people can realistically move to AEW, before they're guaranteed to be back in the same spot they were already in? Is Rusev moving just to remain a midcarder really a win?


Rusev being a midcarder and jobbing to someone like Kenny Omega is a lot better then him being a midcarder and jobbing to people like R Truth. 

And AEW barely even has a roster. At least all the aftermentioned wrestlers wouldn't be booked like geeks and comedy jobbers


----------



## Alexander_G

Heavy Machinery are the Natural Disasters of the 21st century. They're that team that will never be as over as the cooler ones (LoD, Rockers, etc.) but they make for good hands and big guy spots.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Can Corey just ask Mandy out already and shut the fuck up?


----------



## Mox Girl

Corey's fanboying over Mandy is getting so annoying, damn.


----------



## Mordecay

Jedah said:


> Mandy is so bad. Wow.
> 
> This show has sucked ever since The Man left the ringside area. Where the fuck are Asuka and Bryan to pick this thing back up?


Asuka will be in the dark main event against Charlotte, and since they still have the tag match with the Good Brothers and Rusev/Nakamura and the Bryan segment I don't think she will be there, which is weird since she has been promoted in the preview


----------



## Whacker

Good lord, you look at Mandy Rose and you think, "she's supposed to be hot, right? I mean she's got the boobs, and hair, and skin." But you keep looking and you know something is terribly off and tell yourself, "no." I don't nitpick makeup, but holy shit, did they put that shit on with a cement trowel?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Leather Rebel

I know this have nothing to do with the match, but man, Tom, Corey and Byron are so amazing the three together. They put a solid work individually and as a team, so much chemistry since their NXT days. Really, love when those three call together.


----------



## Trophies

Oh yeah...I forgot this was elimination.


----------



## bradatar

Can’t say more good things about Otis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Whacker said:


> Good lord, you look at Mandy Rose and you think, "she's supposed to be hot, right? I mean she's got the boobs, and hair, and skin." But you keep looking and you know something is terribly off and tell yourself, "no." I don't nitpick makeup, but holy shit, did they put that shit on with a cement trowel?


The funny thing is, she looks really pretty without makeup. There is no need to cake all that shit on her face


----------



## Whacker

Himiko said:


> Weren’t we promised no more fucking pancakes?


For fuck's sake, the entire population either can't have or shouldn't have gluten. The insensitivity from New Day is off the charts. 

(I'm on a diet right now, so I miss pancakes)


----------



## Mordecay

Heavy Machinery already have been pushed stronger than Sanity


----------



## Dolorian

Corey is right...things have indeed gone from bad to worst with this show.


----------



## Mango13

Whacker said:


> I don't nitpick makeup, but holy shit, did they put that shit on with a cement trowel?



It's the glam squad, they fucking suck. She looks fine without all the makeup.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Weird seeing New Day on a downward slope. Honestly hope that Heavy Machinery actually win this and unseat Miz and Shane-O for the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Whacker said:


> For fuck's sake, the entire population either can't have or shouldn't have gluten. The insensitivity from New Day is off the charts.
> 
> (I'm on a diet right now, so I miss pancakes)


daniel bryan needs to go with that for a feud with new day lol


----------



## roblewis87

If a fake injury angle is how Charlotte gets into the Rousey v Becky match I'm going to be furious, i'm so bored of Charlotte, which was also true before mania last year.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Otis is quite the impressive little fat dwarf.


----------



## Whacker

Heavy Machinery just did the bushwhacker march. I knew I saw that in Otis a while back.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Weird seeing New Day on a downward slope. Honestly hope that Heavy Machinery actually win this and unseat Miz and Shane-O for the belt.


Well somebody has to. We're getting Shane/Miz at Mania I'm 90% sure.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> It's the glam squad, they fucking suck. She looks fine without all the makeup.


Almost every woman look better without the Horror, I mean, the Glam Squad doing their make ups, with them is actually the other way around, it's harder to find women who look good with them doing their make up


----------



## Alexander_G

Mordecay said:


> Almost every woman look better without the Horror, I mean, the Glam Squad doing their make ups, with them is actually the other way around, it's harder to find women who look good with them doing their make up


They have been known to overcake Becky as well.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Almost every woman look better without the Horror, I mean, the Glam Squad doing their make ups, with them is actually the other way around, it's harder to find women who look good with them doing their make up


The Glam Squad just overdoes it on everyone. And some people are like oh it's because they are on TV... Bullshit why does every other Female out there thats on TV not have 30lbs of makeup on their face then.


----------



## birthday_massacre

heavy machinery have some good tag team moves


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> The Glam Squad just overdoes it on everyone. And some people are like oh it's because they are on TV... Bullshit why does every other Female out there thats on TV not have 30lbs of makeup on their face then.


Indeed, the "Glam Squad" is a plague.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

birthday_massacre said:


> Rusev being a midcarder and jobbing to someone like Kenny Omega is a lot better then him being a midcarder and jobbing to people like R Truth.
> 
> And AEW barely even has a roster. At least all the aftermentioned wrestlers wouldn't be booked like geeks and comedy jobbers


But that's the thing you assume he'd be jobbing for Omega, who's to say he's not jobbing for Joey Janela or struggling for a story? And yeah they definitely don't have a full roster yet. But my point is, if every disgruntled or not currently on a super push WWE star goes to AEW then they'll just end up in the same spot. There's only so much spotlight to go around especially since AEW is likely to have less TV time than WWE.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Thankfully there goes Heavy Machinery


----------



## Dolorian

Ok can this match end already?


----------



## birthday_massacre

that is too bad

Heavy machinery should have won to give a new team a shot


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wow what a boring winner. Gross.


----------



## kariverson

Alexander_G said:


> They have been known to overcake Becky as well.


Her tanning too. She's more orange than her hair.


----------



## Mango13

birthday_massacre said:


> that is too bad
> 
> Heavy machinery should have won to give a new team a shot



New Era though right? :mj4


----------



## Mordecay

Why am I not even surprised? The tag division there are just 3 teams


----------



## RapShepard

Really why not give Heavy Machinery a shot


----------



## Trophies

Bryan needs to stop destroying food man smh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Otis is a national treasure. :lol

Real damn shame that HM are out, but at least they looked strong and even eliminated New Day to boot. Cool to see the Goon-sos back in title contention, but I honestly wanna see HM in title contention a lot sooner than later.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

BRYAN!!! :mark:

Wait, so Rusev and Nakamura are main eventing??? Where tf is Asuka?


----------



## Mordecay

kariverson said:


> Her tanning too. She's more orange than her hair.


That's on her, not on the Glam Squad


----------



## Himiko

Why the hell is that Best in the World trophy still a thing?


----------



## Mango13

Bryan that burger had a family :beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> But that's the thing you assume he'd be jobbing for Omega, who's to say he's not jobbing for Joey Janela or struggling for a story? And yeah they definitely don't have a full roster yet. But my point is, if every disgruntled or not currently on a super push WWE star goes to AEW then they'll just end up in the same spot. There's only so much spotlight to go around especially since AEW is likely to have less TV time than WWE.


Because AEW would at least treat their mid-carders well unlike WWE who don't give a shit about anyone that is not in their top 5


----------



## Dolorian

Yawn, let's wrap up this tag title segment already.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Forget Ronda vs Becky, Daniel Bryan vs Burgers is the best feud in WWE right now.


----------



## Mango13

Himiko said:


> Why the hell is that Best in the World trophy still a thing?


For the next Blood $ PPV in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Leather Rebel

Usos? I mean, they're great but this division really needs new teams in the belts orbit.


----------



## kariverson

Mordecay said:


> That's on her, not on the Glam Squad


Still, no one has told her??


----------



## BarrettBarrage

If they shoehorn Charlotte into the match, I won't be interested,

Beyond tired of seeing her.


----------



## birthday_massacre

SayWhatAgain! said:


> BRYAN!!! :mark:
> 
> Wait, so Rusev and Nakamura are main eventing??? Where tf is Asuka?


SD is such a mess.

Becky should have gotten a solo promo to hype up WM. Asuak should have gotten a promo about needing a new opponent for WM and Charlotte should have interrupted her

Becky vs RR and Charlotte vs Asuka would be way better than Becky vs RR vs Charlotte then Asuka vs some geek


----------



## deepelemblues

birthday_massacre said:


> OH I always love this argument that you can't have an opinion on a tv show, movie, music, unless you write tv, movies, or make music


fpalm


----------



## RapShepard

Alexander_G said:


> Times have changed. You lose to certain wrestlers today that have been low on the scale all their careers and it starts becoming consistent, you lose cred. Especially in this forum. Rep is hard to get back when it is on a decline for long enough.


I guess man, but that type of thinking is how fans make situations they don't like even worse.


birthday_massacre said:


> Because AEW would at least treat their mid-carders well unlike WWE who don't give a shit about anyone that is not in their top 5


Isn't that a big assumption for a company who's not even done a show under their banner let alone ran 6 months?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Himiko said:


> Why the hell is that Best in the World trophy still a thing?


I assume when Shane wrestles Miz at Mania, the winner will claim that trophy?


----------



## Alexander_G

kariverson said:


> Still, no one has told her??


That she's orange? Guess not.

Orangey Lynch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

PavelGaborik said:


> Well somebody has to. We're getting Shane/Miz at Mania I'm 90% sure.


No doubt, but I honestly thought that The Bar would've been the ones in that role instead, considering they just lost the belts and, while over, aren't merch gods like New Day.

Miz vs. Shane-O feels like a piss break, even in spite of the build up. :draper2


----------



## PavelGaborik

Graves and his Mandy obsession has reached overkill, I was sick of it months ago but the fact that it's still going on is genuinely annoying. Give it up dude, it's creepy at this point.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Here comes The Best in the World!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mango13

RapShepard said:


> Isn't that a big assumption for a company who's not even done a show under their banner let alone ran 6 months?


I'm all for another company coming around and offering competition as it's only better for the wrestlers and us fans but my god im so sick of seeing/reading all the hype for AEW. They haven't held a show yet, they dont have a website yet, they dont have a TV deal yet, and they have a roster of like 10 people. 

When they get all the above sorted then that should be the time to get hyped imo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

RapShepard said:


> Isn't that a big assumption for a company who's not even done a show under their banner let alone ran 6 months?


No not at all.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> No doubt, but I honestly thought that The Bar would've been the ones in that role instead, considering they just lost the belts and, while over, aren't merch gods like New Day.
> 
> Miz vs. Shane-O feels like a piss break, even in spite of the build up. :draper2


Not gonna lie I'm always interested to see what kind of spot Shane is up to. If It's a street fight it could be a match I'd be interested in. If it's a regular match? Zzzz


----------



## Himiko

They sure have been heavily promoting Phoenix this past weekend. Like, we get you’re there, shut the fuck up going on about it


----------



## Dolorian

Yawn, where is Becky/Charlotte, where is Asuka?


----------



## Alexander_G

RapShepard said:


> I guess man, but that type of thinking is how fans make situations they don't like even worse.


:shrug When you're riding the wave of fandom, it's don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Planet's Champion indeed!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Himiko

Becky’s level of Overness is SHOCKING


----------



## birthday_massacre

the vegan SES


----------



## Trophies

So it's just Rowan now...when did they get rid of the Erick?


----------



## DeeGirl

Wyatt to come back and feud with Bryan for the custody of Rowan and the WWE championship anyone?


----------



## Mordecay

That new tron :lmao


----------



## Alexander_G

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


He isn't wrong...


----------



## Dolorian

I can't stand Bryan's look, seriously terrible does not looks like a superstar at all.


----------



## Awareness

I wasn't paying attention, what theme song did Rowan come out to?


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

the recycle logo in the O for Rowan :lol



Awareness said:


> I wasn't paying attention, what theme song did Rowan come out to?


his singles theme he always had


----------



## Leather Rebel

Trophies said:


> So it's just Rowan now...when did they get rid of the Erick?


Back when he was a Bludgeon Brother with Luke Harper, who is just Harper now.


----------



## DeeGirl

Trophies said:


> So it's just Rowan now...when did they get rid of the Erick?


Think it was when they started the bludgeon brothers. Luke Harper is just Harper now too.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dolorian said:


> I can't stand Bryan's look, seriously terrible does not looks like a superstar at all.


That is the whole point, yet he is the best wrestler in the world. one of the best of all time


----------



## Himiko

I said it Sunday night in the Royal Rumble thread - Daniel Bryan is gonna start a Charles Manson-like farm cult stable


----------



## bradatar

Mordecay said:


> That new tron :lmao




Made me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Mango13 said:


> I'm all for another company coming around and offering competition as it's only better for the wrestlers and us fans but my god im so sick of seeing/reading all the hype for AEW. They haven't held a show yet, they dont have a website yet, they dont have a TV deal yet, and they have a roster of like 10 people.
> 
> When they get all the above sorted then that should be the time to get hyped imo.


Right that's the thing like, the big money contracts are great for the business. But it's hard to talk about how great the product is of something still developing lol.



birthday_massacre said:


> No not at all.


What evidence backs that AEW treats midcarders better?


----------



## safc-scotty

Awareness said:


> I wasn't paying attention, what theme song did Rowan come out to?


----------



## Mordecay

Awareness said:


> I wasn't paying attention, what theme song did Rowan come out to?


His, at least the one he used when he had that short singles run in 2014


----------



## Bryan Jericho

New Title incoming!!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Geez, an Alestorm T-Shirt. Come on dude, listen to some Running Wild better.


----------



## Prayer Police

vegan belt time, baybay!!!


----------



## Alexander_G

Trophies said:


> So it's just Rowan now...when did they get rid of the Erick?


Same reason WWE changed Almas. They like to name their wrestlers like they name pet dogs.


----------



## birthday_massacre

daniel bryan is so brilliant


----------



## Mordecay

So DB pulling a Madusa


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

YES BRYAN HE'S CHANGING THE BELT

GOAT


----------



## Himiko

What are the crowd chanting?


----------



## DeeGirl

Thank god they turned Bryan heel seriously


----------



## RapShepard

Fans cheering for a cow becoming a belt


----------



## birthday_massacre

Alexander_G said:


> Same reason WWE changed Almas. They like to name their wrestlers like they name pet dogs.


Its funny how they love to drop most wrestlers names to single names yet Charlotte had one name and they added the Flair


----------



## The3

Thank You , the WWE in the trash


----------



## Mordecay

Daisy more over than Rowan


----------



## FrankenTodd

Hahaha!! Goat Face Killa!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

YOU'RE NOT A REAL VEGAN, YOUR BELT IS MADE OF LEATHER.

Finally the change. :banderas


----------



## Chris22

Daniel Bryan is so ugly, i can't believe he did that to the WWE Championship!!


----------



## RapShepard

Aye that's kinda hard


----------



## Trophies

Is that made out of straw? :lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik

Lawd that is one ugly belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre

its wood LMAO this is so amazing


----------



## bradatar

Lmao look at that thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeGirl

Good god :lmao


----------



## Himiko

Becky vs Daisy for WM


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Bryan literally just became a paper champion :lol


----------



## CoverD

That belt is awesome looking


----------



## Ace

Fuck that title is ugly.

God dammit get AJ away from this shit.


----------



## Alexander_G

We need a belt made of hemp.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The New Daniel Bryan :bow

This segment is outstanding.


----------



## Mango13

That belt looks ridiculous lol


----------



## Trophies

Hemp got a pop :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man...why is AJ still feuding with Bryan? ffs....


----------



## FrankenTodd

And Vince is selling it for $29.99 on wwe shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

Are they seriously for real with that belt? That is horrendous. Oh god make it go away it’s hurting my eyes


----------



## Chan Hung

Haha that belt is perfect!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25

Bryan has improved leaps and bound on the mic by just doing material he enjoys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

Oh God is this feud still going? :fuck


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

A belt made of marijuana?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lok

:lol Sooo much win! :lol


----------



## GCA-FF

Whoever made that belt...great job. Thumbs up.


----------



## Leather Rebel

As a vegan myself, I aprove this. :banderas


----------



## NotAllThere

A macrame and bead belt? What third grade class made that? Brilliant


----------



## bradatar

A weed joke eh ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Ortonnnn yes


----------



## Ace

AJ and Orton :mark:

Thank fuck.

WWE title defended in EC please.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

That is the most beautiful belt I have ever seen

:yes :mark:


----------



## Alexander_G

This is the craziest moment I've seen in a while, seriously.


----------



## Chris22

Bryan's title belt is very boring and dull...so it suits him!


----------



## Makish16

Charisma vacuum incoming 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police

Randy: "Did somebody say hemp?"


----------



## Dolorian

Mordecay said:


> Oh God is this feud still going? :fuck


Every single Styles feud over the last two years has dragged way more than it needed to.

Owens, Nakamura, Joe and now Bryan.


----------



## Trophies

Uhh so I guess that tag match is next week.


----------



## RapShepard

A fucking promo commercial


----------



## Godlike13

Amazing belt. We’re they chanting burn it down?


----------



## wkc_23

This segment is fire, fr.


----------



## The3

Here is the setup to AJ vs Orton at mania


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Donnie said:


> AJ and Orton :mark:
> 
> Thank fuck.


Probably will get a #1 contenders match with Orton going over, so I dont know where AJ will go after that.


----------



## RapShepard

Holy shit I thought that was a Blade movie lol


----------



## Awareness

I'm so disappointed they apparently killed off the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

This title aint legal in texas.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

A belt made of hemp? Somewhere RVD is wheezing heavily


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Rare I ever use the words brilliant and WWE in the same sentence, but this was brilliant. Hell, I'd take this gloriously cheesy and pompous heat one step forward, have Bryan end on a full diatribe and close the show with the awkward cloud hanging until next week.


----------



## bradatar

Trophies said:


> Uhh so I guess that tag match is next week.




It’s amazing how badly they’ve been managing their time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Owens should have returned to face DB


----------



## Himiko

AJ has been so boring ever since the Nakamura feud began


----------



## Gurryman

You had one job with Nakamura SD. How the fuck do you go from winning the belt for a second time and eliminating Angle, to losing to R-God-Damn-Diddly-Do-Neighbor-Truth. ONE. JOB. HOLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYY SHIT. No wonder Ambrose is sick of this shit.


----------



## roblewis87

That title is perfect, are they literally going to snap it or burn it when they switch it back to the Daisy title.


----------



## wkc_23

I wonder where Luke Harper is.


----------



## Ace

Lmao EC match?

Thank god there's no rematch.


----------



## bradatar

roblewis87 said:


> That title is perfect, are they literally going to snap it or burn it when they switch it back to the Daisy title.




Orton will toss it in the remains of the Wyatt compound


Fuck off Ali let the real men talk. Hahaha Randy bringing up Nia Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police

oh, so everyone wants to pass that hemp belt.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Setting up for a big match next week.

or EC match


----------



## wkc_23

EC match setup.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Mordecay

Ali :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL at Joe with the AA joke


----------



## Trophies

Joe Joe Joe 

:lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Joe is so damn amazing. I wish they hadnt killed him off so many damn times


----------



## bradatar

Joe is FUCKING AMAZING. What a star. This is FIRE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

Here are your EC participants, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Headliner

Joe killed this segment.:done


----------



## RapShepard

Joe always sounds like he really wants the work


----------



## Ace

Joe is incredible :sodone


----------



## cavs25

All the ppl saying AJ has been boring 99% of WWE baby faces are bland and boring as shit bc of the crap WWE gives them to work. Faces aren’t allowed to have personalities. Just look at DB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

All of them in the Chamber right?


----------



## Dolorian

Damn Joe throwing bombs all over the place :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan has to be retaining right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Joe has the best promo in WWE, no doubt.


----------



## DeeGirl

That’s a pretty great elimination chamber lineup, nice.


----------



## RapShepard

Elimination Chamber is no DQ, why can't Rowan just start in the POD with Bryan


----------



## Stinger Fan

Bryan's belt literally looks like cardboard :lol


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Bryan is so so good. Can't wait for the Chamber.


----------



## The3

Mordecay said:


> All of them in the Chamber right?


So the chamber match is not for the #1 contender going to mania it's for the belt , I have Daniels winning the chamber then


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan has to be retaining right?


for sure. DB will hold the title at least until WM.


----------



## bradatar

I don’t care how short it was..that Joe promo was my favorite in a long time. It was like if we were making fun of wrestlers. Fuck he shoulda brought up a Randy coke line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23

Rowan attacks Orton right as Smackdown ends lol.


----------



## Ace

Man Joe when he fires up is unbelievable.

Dropping bombs with that intensity :banderas


----------



## Trophies

Just like Andy Reid...bad clock management.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Please baby Jesus let Joe win.


----------



## safc-scotty

That should be a great chamber match, excited to see Ali in the lineup!


----------



## Himiko

Ooh so Raw gets no Elimination Chamber this year (the women’s tag EC is mixed)


----------



## Alexander_G

Only few men can pull off brown in style. He doesn't look like one of them, but good luck.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Man, need to be honest, even tho that segment really hype me about the EC, the last scenes were pretty weak. They should have do the finisher fest to close.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Should be a great Chamber match. I hope for any one of these matches for Mania: Bryan/Joe, Bryan/Orton, Bryan/Hardy, Bryan/Kevin Owens. But I dont think Owens will be ready by then.

Bryan showing why he is the best tonight. Killed it again!


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

They went off the air as Rowan was about to attack Orton fpalm

The timing on the whole show just felt off. I can see now why they give Becky the opening segment every week, they can't time their shows for shit.


----------



## Ace

Joe has to win, please oh god let him win.

Its long overdue, he should have taken the title at Summerslam.


----------



## deepelemblues

Bryan shoulda got a few lines in on Triple H before running like the hobo coward he is


----------



## roblewis87

Bryan Retains but who on earth is he facing at Mania, Could see it being Cena tbh.


----------



## Jedah

That segment suffered because of the commercial break.

Bryan picking that show up with a great segment of his own though. It improved with the decent tag team match but I was put off by this episode. It was below the quality level I've come to expect from SD.

Chamber match will put the women's shit show to shame.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

Himiko said:


> Ooh so Raw gets no Elimination Chamber this year (the women’s tag EC is mixed)


Seems to be the case. Might see a #1 contender match for DBry's title at Fastlane though. Pretty clear Bryan is retaining at EC, may introduce another stable member like Harper.


----------



## rbl85

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They went off the air as Rowan was about to attack Orton fpalm
> 
> The timing on the whole show just felt off. I can see now why they give Becky the opening segment every week, they can't time their shows for shit.



Possible that some segment went longer than planned ?


----------



## Ace

He went after AJ again with Wendy :lmao



bradatar said:


> I don’t care how short it was..that Joe promo was my favorite in a long time. It was like if we were making fun of wrestlers. Fuck he shoulda brought up a Randy coke line
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should have said something about Orton wanting that title so he can smoke it :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

I would love Ali to win the EC, hell, just taking a spot is cool as heel, but when he wins the title for the first time is better that is on a one versus one match. So, my pick is Bryan to retain.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

People are throwing out the idea of Daniel Bryan Vs Bray Wyatt for the title at Mania, that sounds absolutely fucking ATROCIOUS.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

The Inbred Goatman said:


> People are throwing out the idea of Daniel Bryan Vs Bray Wyatt for the title at Mania, that sounds absolutely fucking ATROCIOUS.


That would be one of the worst choices.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Donnie said:


> Joe has to win, please oh god let him win.
> 
> Its long overdue, he should have taken the title at Summerslam.


bryan can't lose before WM, especially since they just gave him a new belt. I wouldn't even be surprised if he holds it until SummerSlam


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Randy Orton reacting to Samoa Joe's epic promo was hilarious.


----------



## Jedah

How's Wendy doing?


----------



## Ace

That AA meeting line :lmao

Joe has no chill, buried Jeff 12 foot under :ha


----------



## Dolorian

Donnie said:


> That AA meeting line :lmao
> 
> Joe has no chill, buried Jeff 12 foot under :ha


Yeah that was great :lol


----------



## looper007

Damn Bryan getting over Daisy and a hemp belt. The guy's on fire best promo in the business. He play the weasly heel to perfection, if he doesn't hold the title to WM then it's bad for business.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

looper007 said:


> Damn Bryan getting over Daisy and a hemp belt. The guy's on fire best promo in the business. He play the weasly heel to perfection, if he doesn't hold the title to WM then it's bad for business.


As someone mentioned, he should hold it until at least SummerSlam


----------



## kariverson

Oh wait, Smackdown is just 2 hours. I've been watching 205 live the last 15 minutes wtf xD

BTW Maria Kanelis is a better commentator than Renee lol


----------



## looper007

Bryan Jericho said:


> As someone mentioned, he should hold it until at least SummerSlam


Be worth it just to see the OTT reactions from his haters lol.


----------



## reamstyles

This is a long overdue big time win for joe


----------



## Stellar

I love watching Ortons reaction whenever a guy gets a good zinger in on another guy. He legit acts surprised and enjoys it. From the Batista/Triple H thing on SD 1000 to tonight with Joe insulting Jeff Hardy.

The multiple man EC match for the WWE Championship is the best outcome considering we could have gotten another AJ Styles vs. Daniel Bryan thing again.

I love where they have gone with Daniel Bryan. At first I wasn't on the "heel Bryan" bandwagon but he is actually making it work. New custom WWE Championship design and all.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm sad that Asuka wasn't in there but I think they did it because they want people to forget that Becky tap out. Also, I will always advocate that not everyone needs to be in the show every week.


----------



## looper007

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm sad that Asuka wasn't in there but I think they did it because they want people to forget that Becky tap out. Also, I will always advocate that not everyone needs to be in the show every week.


The Champs should always be on the show, everyone else is fair game. I think they start Asuka new feud hopefully next week. I think she needs a filler for the next PPV then she can start her feud going into WM after that.


----------



## .christopher.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Fuck that garbage title. Bring back the Undisputed design. Bryan needs a prestigious looking title.


----------



## FROSTY

Bryan should retain until Mania then hopefully he gets a title match against Joe or Owens at Mania and puts them over. I can see him keeping the title until Summer Slam at least though.


----------



## ShadowCounter

.christopher. said:


> Fuck that garbage title. Bring back the Undisputed design. Bryan needs a prestigious looking title.


Bryan's belt is supposed to be ugly as sin. The purpose is to make us hate it not like the new title to the point we want it to stick around. I'm amazed at how many people seem to be missing the point here.


----------



## Ace

Keep Joe heel and have him go over Bryan at WM.

Joe dominates until WM 36 and have a top babyface beat him.

Imagine Joe running rough shot over the entire brand beating everyone who steps up mercilessly. He's someone you can build an entire brand around because he has the ability and charisma to do so. He's a fucking badass.


----------



## .christopher.

ShadowCounter said:


> Bryan's belt is supposed to be ugly as sin. The purpose is to make us hate it not like the new title to the point we want it to stick around. I'm amazed at how many people seem to be missing the point here.


Sorry, I didn't mean Bryan's title. I meant the WWE title he binned. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## ShadowCounter

Donnie said:


> Keep Joe heel and have him go over Bryan at WM.
> 
> Joe dominates until WM 36 and have a top babyface beat him.
> 
> Imagine Joe running rough shot over the entire brand beating everyone who steps up mercilessly. He's someone you can build an entire brand around because he has the ability and charisma to do so. He's a fucking badass.



So basically turn Joe into Lesnar. Hard pass.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just realised Asuka wasn't on SD. I wonder who'll end up facing her at Mania.


----------



## Ronzilla

I like to see my name in this thread's title..and the hype IS with Lynch but I'm NOT on the Becky train. 
This tom boy, deeeep accent, badass act came from where? Ok, so it's something new. Well, at the end of the day she's doing a great job stealing the spotlight, but thieves always get caught slipping, and that's at Wrestlemania... where Rowdy Ronda Rousey is going to smash this culprit. *micdrop*

R-Truth is my hero.


----------



## Nolo King

Not much I can say about Smackdown besides it being superb!

11/10!

Loved every bit of it and the best live event I have attended! Gonna be talking about this for years!


----------



## Ronzilla

Is the elimination chamber built out of 100% sustainable and organic material?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just realised Asuka wasn't on SD. I wonder who'll end up facing her at Mania.


 Hopefully Charlotte


----------



## Heath V

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just realised Asuka wasn't on SD. I wonder who'll end up facing her at Mania.


She Main Evented in the dark match. She defended her title against Charlotte. Really good match by the way!


----------



## Ace

Nolo King said:


> Not much I can say about Smackdown besides it being superb!
> 
> 11/10!
> 
> Loved every bit of it and the best live event I have attended! Gonna be talking about this for years!


 How was Joe's promo like live?


----------



## Chelsea

Becky/Charlotte fight :mark The New WWE Championship :mark Elimination Chamber defense for the GOAT :mark

Since Andrade and Rey aren't in the EC match, maybe they'll fight each other at the event. I hope Mandy and Sonya will win the titles. I'm glad that R-Truth is the new US Champion, he's more entertaining than Shinsuke and Rusev and he can drop it to Andrade soon. I enjoy this Miz/Shane tag team. It's weird to see Bryan as a heel and Triple H as a face, but I liked that segment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Another solid/good episode of SmackDown. Only negatives for me were AJ/Bryan; I just have no interest whatsoever in another never ending AJ Styles WWE Title feud. AJ desperately needs a break from that Title, and to do something else. And the Becky/Charlotte stuff because I have no interest in those two feuding again. Its about time those two went in separate directions.

Everything else though was really good.

Though the US Title stuff was dumb. Nakamura and RuRu teaming up after Nakamura injured Lana. You'd think that'd be two guys they'd try and keep happy with AEW taking shape. It does make sense though in that they've probably just killed off the Rusev Day stuff, that's dead now. So they effectively destroyed something that was over but wasn't meant to be over in favour of keeping the same tiny handful of chosen ones at the top.


----------



## Disputed

I still cant get over Rowan reading Chaucer and Yuval Noah Harari


----------



## WindPhoenix

WWE and their inability to read the room strikes again. Becky never got over because of an injury angle, she got over because of her new character's attitude. When she took action and stopped feeling feeling sorry for herself, she got more over. She is naturally sympathetic because of her backstory so you don't need to try since she is already sympathetic.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Just finished watching SmackDown. As odd as the US title thing was, I'm so happy R-Truth is getting some sort of a push even if just for a few weeks. Also loved the part when Bryan asked "Do you know who won at the Royal Rumble?" and all the fans just started chanting Becky.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

WindPhoenix said:


> WWE and their inability to read the room strikes again. Becky never got over because of an injury angle, she got over because of her new character. She is naturally sympathetic so you don't need to try to make her so.
> 
> Becky & Ronda is interesting because it's 2 people who seem like they really hate each other.


"We gotta get Charlotte in there, pal!" :vince :lmao


----------



## Disputed

SayWhatAgain! said:


> "We gotta get Charlotte in there, pal!" :vince :lmao


To be fair, while Lynch-Rousey could be a feud of the year candidate, Lynch-Flair is already feud of the year. Lynch and Flair will never be able to be in the same room together without this feud being remembered. So I can understand why they want to include Charlotte, especially since her match with Rousey was good and lacked a decisive finish. There's a fantastic story to be told in the 3-way.

That being said, I still think its the wrong decision.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Disputed said:


> To be fair, while Lynch-Rousey could be a feud of the year candidate, Lynch-Flair is already feud of the year. Lynch and Flair will never be able to be in the same room together without this feud being remembered. So I can understand why they want to include Charlotte, especially since her match with Rousey was good and lacked a decisive finish. There's a fantastic story to be told in the 3-way.
> 
> That being said, I still think its the wrong decision.


It's been a great feud no doubt, but they can't just be feuding all the time, or else it loses it's heat. They need to be away from eachother for at least six months now imo, they've been feuding now since August, and before that they spent a year teaming. I'm pretty sure they feuded and teamed together on Raw when they debuted too, enough is enough for now lol.


----------



## Disputed

SayWhatAgain! said:


> It's been a great feud no doubt, but they can't just be feuding all the time, or else it loses it's heat. They need to be away from eachother for at least six months now imo, they've been feuding now since August, and before that they spent a year teaming. I'm pretty sure they feuded and teamed together on Raw when they debuted too, enough is enough for now lol.


After mania they'll probably be on different brands for the foreseeable future (with a "Hey its you again" showdown at Survivor Series, perhaps?).


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Best part of the show was the opening and closing segments.


----------



## Nolo King

Donnie said:


> How was Joe's promo like live?


I give the guy a lot of flack about being boring in the ring, but that promo work was incredible. 

Didn't know until after that the live broadcast didn't show the entire segment to its entirety. It was epic!


----------



## Solarsonic

Becky's charisma was really shining tonight.


----------



## CMPunkRock316

roblewis87 said:


> I can see it being Becky vs Charlotte at Elimination Chamber and if Charlotte wins she is added to the match.


:fuckthis


----------



## chronoxiong

Best part of Smackdown was definitely the opening and closing segments. Becky Lynch is loved while the Charlotte's reactions make her seem like a heel. Samoa Joe running down the other competitors in the ring was straight up murder and awesome. Daniel Bryan's new WWE Title fits his gimmick so I'm fine with it. I hope the Title sticks around for a little bit. I really dont like this Tag Team Title run for Miz and Shane though. Whats the end game of this? To give Shane a reason to be a TV competitor during WM season?


----------

